
What sport(s) should my 6-yr-old son play? - melonakos
http://www.melonakos.com/2010/09/20/sports_for_kids/
======
anigbrowl
Does he have a preference? Tennis is pretty athletic, maybe you're just
playing inside your comfort zone.

I like martial arts for a lot of reasons, but it's really hard to find a good
teacher, there are a lot of BS artists. the more they're into belts and
trophies, the less good IMHO. I also think it requires a degree of mental
maturity, maybe 6 is too young. I share your indifference to and worries about
football, which strikes me as a commercialized tribal mating ceremony.

------
CPops
The obvious answer is probably the correct one.

If he wants to play a sport, he should play whichever sport he has fun with
and actually wants to play.

------
togasystems
Hockey to toughen him up and get a great social experience.

I am Canadian BTW

